# Sophy and bangs and cuddles



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It seems like a good approach. And Sophie responds well to it. Looks like you found a way to stop an unwanted behavior ;-).


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That goes to show how effective desensitization and counter-conditioning is. Well done. Now Sophie is equating those noises with a pretty darn nice ear rub. Fantastic! I'm happy to read about a sweet, little dog that was so fearful and now is all right with that trigger.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you for the update. I am thrilled for both of you that she has found a way through her anxiety. Good for you for noticing early and working through it to such great results.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I"m glad you noticed it early and were able to desensitize her.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Glad Sophie is doing well with her triggers. Asta LOVES his ear rubs too!


----------

